# Waltham Watch Company Trade Display Case



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

These double sided cases were used by company reps and retailers as a dust free method of displaying the watch movement







.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice. Are these hard to find? If I'm successful in my repair of my pocket watch movement (see tinkerer's forum) then I'll be in the market for a case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jonesey,

The case above is for a 16 size Waltham. The watch you are repairing is a 12 size Elgin so that is the case you need to be searching for. You can find 12 size display cases with no makers name on them and they would probably be easier to find. They should find it easier in the US than over here in the UK. This is a 12 size Waltham that I have in an un-named case that could be used for an Elgin such as yours.


----------



## Rolo1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome !

There is one of these on eBay at the moment (although not as nice) pretty expensive thought at Â£73 !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-WALTHAM-POCKET-MOVEMENT-DISPLAY-CASE-/400331596750?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5d359f63ce


----------



## Rolo1 (Feb 23, 2013)

These ones are cheaper but nowhere near as nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-American-Waltham-Watch-Company-Pocket-Watch-Display-Case-DATES-1884-1894-/150998054994?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item23282f7852

Just seen this waltham watch in a display case at Â£393

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waltham-Vanguard-23j-16s-Pocket-Watch-in-Signed-Display-Case-/330848956409?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item4d08226ff9


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a watchmaker friend in the US who can convert a standard pocket watch screw back into a display back. He carefully cuts out the centre and replaces it with a solid glass insert. He does this, for example, on cases - normally gold-filled - where there have been inscriptions or engravings from the past which are of no relevance to the present owner.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Shiner said:


> Hi Jonesey,
> 
> The case above is for a 16 size Waltham. The watch you are repairing is a 12 size Elgin so that is the case you need to be searching for. You can find 12 size display cases with no makers name on them and they would probably be easier to find. They should find it easier in the US than over here in the UK. This is a 12 size Waltham that I have in an un-named case that could be used for an Elgin such as yours.


I'll have to look into that once I get it put back together. I took out a broken mainspring last night, so I need a replacement. It shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a very cheap Chinese pocket watch with a skeletonised movement that I bought purely to view the layout of the movement and winding mechanism. It's in a gold coloured case, with a crystal at the back, so the works can be seen. Although this was a cheap watch, it still has a 17 jewel movement, and although I only bought it as leaning aid, it's a nice looking piece. This has now served its purpose for me, and will be coming up for sale soon, so if you're interested, keep an eye on the SC....it will be going for around the Â£50 mark.


----------

